# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  NEO Coin Matrix

## elmanu

Yo no entiendo mucho de monedas...estoy empezando a aprender lo basico pero me queda mucho.
Pero que opina&iacute;s de este efecto?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LwEgGnXa0ik




A pesar de las cosas raras que se puedan ver en las 2 primeras monedas...creo que el ultimo pase es bastante impactante.

----------


## Adrian Gómez

Pues a mi en lo personal no me gusta. Los movimientos se ven muy extraños.
Y el último pase si es muy bueno, pero tampoco termina de agradarme, se ve tan raro como los demás.
Más bien que no me gusta cómo ejecuta el juego ese tipo.

----------


## elmanu

Ah&#237; esta el tema...solo lo he colgado para que lo vean los numismagos que saben del tema...a mi el juego en general me parece bueno...pero la ejecuci&#243;n no.
Creo que el juego tiene potencial y bien ejecutado ser&#237;a una maravilla

Enviado desde mi GT-I9295 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Ricardo Solo

En este vídeo, a partir de 2:40, Ricardo Vizcarra hace algo similar pero infinitamente mejor.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nhHaeTqENeU

----------


## elmanu

Bueno...la idea es similar...
Esta rutina de Ricardito la he visto bastantes veces...si juntamos la limpieza que le da el con la que da una ca*****ll* pues esta claro que salen efectos increibles como nos tiene acostumbrado.
Lo que a mi me gust&#243; del primer video fue el ultimo paso ... no por la ejecucion si no por el efecto sorpresa que le da al juego

Enviado desde mi GT-I9295 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Leo3

Me encanta este tipo de efectos, me gustaría aprenderlos.
¿Son faciles? ¿Hay alguna variante más sencilla?
Gracias

----------


## elmanu

Claro...el coin matrix...pero sin practicar nada es sencillo...yo no estoy muy puesto en esto de las monedas...pero por aqu&#237; hay unos cuantos...ya se ir&#225;n manifestando poco a poco

Enviado desde mi GT-I9295 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## ericmelvin10

sólo hace falta ver el vídeo para darse cuenta de cómo lo realiza... 

La verdad es que canta bastante, supongo que con algo más de técnica y fluidez quedaría algo interesante... 

(ojo, que no digo que yo lo pueda hacer eh...  :117:  sólo que al verlo automáticamente ya sé como se hace... me faltaría practicar); pero las técnicas son bastante básicas

----------


## loloelmago

> Me encanta este tipo de efectos, me gustaría aprenderlos.
> ¿Son faciles? ¿Hay alguna variante más sencilla?
> Gracias


Depende de lo que entiendas por facil,pero en mi caso las técnicas con monedas me llevan años, las de cartas también ojo, pero las moneditas hay que trabajarlas,..como todo.un abrazo

----------


## elmoronta

Como bien dice elmanu una cas*****la le da muchísima más limpieza al juego. Pero en mi opinión el primero delante de público profano creo que tendría un resultado muy bueno. En vídeo sin embargo no creo que tanto, porque si se ve varias veces pues se intuyen los tiros... pero en persona yo no dudo que vaya a tener buen efecto.
Y de hecho, yo lo tengo comprobado con un reunión de monedas pero a la inversa (a ver si me explico xD). Las monedas están las 4 juntas y se separan a las cuatro esquinas, para aparecer en una de ellas. Ayer lo ejecuté con una persona y a la primera se queda anonadado, pero creo que si se lo vuelves a realizar o lo ve en vídeo no tendría para nada el mismo efecto, porque ni la misdirección es la misma, y lo puede ver cuantas veces quiera.
Un saludo!

----------

